# Hygetropin dosages?



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm on 4iu ed on and off cycle, went to 8iu Ed for a month but couldn't really notice any diff other then more sides, may try it for longer at 8iu on training days and 4iu on non.

What you guys dosing with the Hyge?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> mega dose?
> 
> monday:15ius tuesday 15ius wednesday: 20ius thursday 25ius friday 25ius =100ius week 1 then 3 weeks off


What does this do for you mate? I'm starting slin now too, would mega dosing effect this


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

the new tribal top hyges are very potent, sides kick in within afew days of taking.

have ran 8iu's 4x per week, training days, but sides were too great, pins & needles and swollen ankles were too much. Dropped down to 4iu's 4x per week and tho im still getting sides, wrists and ankles, its comfortable. TBH i could even go mon, wed, friday.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

how long you been taking? the tribal tops are the tops with the DNA strand right? i went 8 every day and my ankles ballooned so back to 4 where im comfortable but the sides at 4 initially took months to go


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> how long you been taking? the tribal tops are the tops with the DNA strand right? i went 8 every day and my ankles ballooned so back to 4 where im comfortable but the sides at 4 initially took months to go


yeah the DNA tops. Been on them since March this year. Used the 8iu amps form the 200, but now using the 100iu kits so taking 5iu on training days.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah the DNA tops. Been on them since March this year. Used the 8iu amps form the 200, but now using the 100iu kits so taking 5iu on training days.


when you taking the 5iu? taking anything else? T4, test, slin?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> when you taking the 5iu? taking anything else? T4, test, slin?


at the moment im taking no fat burners now, bulking on deca and test and the moment, using GH for recovery etc.

last cycle i was lean bulking and cycled on T4 (400mcg) and Clen (60mcg) two days on, two off.

i did use slin for 4 weeks at the start on my last cycle, gained very quickly, but soon lost alot of it when i stopped slin. Also slin PCT is a nightmare, Metformin killed my appetite, made me wish i never used slin to start with.

you really need to know what your doing with slin and get everything you need before you start, blood sugar readers, dextrose gels on hand, carb intake etc.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> at the moment im taking no fat burners now, bulking on deca and test and the moment, using GH for recovery etc.
> 
> last cycle i was lean bulking and cycled on T4 (400mcg) and Clen (60mcg) two days on, two off.
> 
> ...


slin PCT, really i no if you become tolerent then you need metformin but didnt realise you pretty much loose it all when you come off? even if your on gear. sheeez :blush:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> slin PCT, really i no if you become tolerent then you need metformin but didnt realise you pretty much loose it all when you come off? even if your on gear. sheeez :blush:


slin is just bloat really.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> slin is just bloat really.


now that shocks me, may sound dumb but why do people bother then? thats just put a downer on using slin lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> slin is just bloat really.


now that shocks me, may sound dumb but why do people bother then? thats just put a downer on using slin lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i found 4iu of hyg mon to fri with rp6 and cjc weekends worked great.. other stuff ive used 5iu

fuk the mega doseing im not paid enougth for that, it would make me cry and sob thats like 100 pound a week in jabs fuk that


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

slin pct thats just crap.... i used slin for 3 years on and off never used pct never lost any gains...

i now use metformin as an alternative to slin i find it works well, slight lethargy but thats about the only negative


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its still 100 a month so not cheap as chips but despite dutchscotts theory's im not convinced its any more effective then the normal daily approach. How have you found it?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It amazes me how you can all afford hgh! Wish i could!!!!!


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am looking at buying hyg from a couple of different sources, i have been told to look out for two different types of lids, pin wheels and ones that have 8iu on the top, which ones are legit and does anyone have a pic of the pinwheel version i can see? Thanks chaps


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> I'm on 4iu ed on and off cycle, went to 8iu Ed for a month but couldn't really notice any diff other then more sides, may try it for longer at 8iu on training days and 4iu on non.
> 
> What you guys dosing with the Hyge?


using Original Hyges @ 4iu on training days, so 4x per week. Get enough effects from that dose TBF.

i did start at 8iu 4x per week when i started, but CTS kicked in and by the weekend my hands and feet were getting that dull ache, not nice, so lowered down to 4iu. Even at 4iu my finger tendons are very tight, wrists are full of water and constant dryness in my finger joints.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> using Original Hyges @ 4iu on training days, so 4x per week. Get enough effects from that dose TBF.
> 
> i did start at 8iu 4x per week when i started, but CTS kicked in and by the weekend my hands and feet were getting that dull ache, not nice, so lowered down to 4iu. Even at 4iu my finger tendons are very tight, wrists are full of water and constant dryness in my finger joints.


Glad you posted that. I was soon to start dosing like that. 8iu mon-friday. Might try 4iu and work my way up.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Original hyge after hours of research are the way to go. Just got 2 hyge kits, 2 tubs dnp, and t3 to start a long ass cut lol


----------

